# air compresser pump



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I picked up a couple of these pumps for my fishroom for cheap on Ebay a while back. Has anyone else used one of these and what are your thoughts on them? They seem to run quite hot to the touch and I was wondering if that was normal or something to be concerned about?

COMMERCIAL AIR PUMP 6 OUTLET - HYDROPONIC-AQUARIUM-POND HYDROFARM ACTIVEAIR | eBay


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Watch out if these are designed for continuous duty. I think hydroponic does not require running their pump continuously - not sure though.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to use one when I had my big fish room setup. They do get pretty hot and mine smelled like oil for about the first 2 weeks. I ran it outside until the oil smell was gone and then hooked it up to my tanks. They also make alot more noise than a hi-blow 40 does.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I noticed the oil smell also when I plugged them in, I'm going to do the same and run them until the smell goes away before I hook them up to my tanks. The noise doesn't bother me too much as they are in the fishroom in the garage. Did you have any problems with them stopping working, there are a couple of comments on another forum about them doing this?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been running a larger one of those: Active Aqua Commercial Air Pump 110L Liter per Minute | eBay
which was used when I got it off Airbaggedmazda.

I have had no problems with it.

I have been running it continuously for over a year now.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Air compressors/ pumps will run quite warm . Generally , the higher the pressure they operate at , the more heat produced. The pump only produces about 2 psi, but the motor running and heat of compression , even at 2 psi, will raise the temperature of the pump quite a bit .. if it is rated for continuous duty you should have no problem with it , provided it is mounted somewhere it can get adequate cooling air around .t


----------

